# Fendi Update



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Our little boy Fendi that lived for several years on a bed with his gentleman dad, until he died, has been through a lot. He ended up having to have surgery for bladder and kidney stones. So he recently had a big surgery to remove 20 stones, can you imagine?? He has had to have been in pain for years.
He is a happy boy now, but has always been the sweetest, calm ,gentle boy anyway.
He is looking for his new forever home now. We hope to find him the best one that he so deserves.
Here is his Christmas picture.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness. Look at the face! I love him!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh he is so handsome!!I just love him.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a beauty---such understanding, soulfull eyes! I pray he finds the perfect home. What a guy!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

He is so handsome! Someone will be lucky to give him a home! 20 stones is crazy! It's amazing the pain pets can indure without showing any signs.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

He is precious. He's going to make someone very happy. I wish that someone could be me...


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:wub::wub::wub: look at that face and those eyes oh man if only i could i would run to get him :blush::blush: I pray he finds his forever home :thumbsup:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Look at those wonderful eyes. So happy he is pain free and hopefully he will fine a much deserved forever home.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Awwwwww I am in love! I wish I could take him! I can tell he's just awesome!


----------

